

ProCSSor.com is for sale - tom_devref
http://procssor.com
Great opportunity to takeover a highly respected resource for Web Developers.
======
alecsmart1
Any price info?

~~~
tom_devref
It's at auction: [https://flippa.com/3048517-pr4-site-with-8500-uniques-m-
high...](https://flippa.com/3048517-pr4-site-with-8500-uniques-m-highly-
respected-site-for-web-devs-since-2010)

